# My Uk Home Haunt



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks great. Nice that you decorate when no one else does.
Where does Halloween rank in popularity in the UK?


----------



## willow75 (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks  
halloween is becoming more popular now, but untill about 2 years ago it starting to dissappear altogether, for example when my son was a toddler i didnt take him out but he did dress up and hand out sweets to the tot's and we had about 10 knocks on the door and that was it, halloween was gettting itself a reputation around here for teenage tricks, eggs thrown at the front door toilet paper everywhere that sort of thing, and when neil first decided to decorate we where worried about teenagers nicking things or valdalising as a result neil does have to put away quite a few things at night and we dont allow people into the garden so the gate gets tied up, but halloween is getting a fresh light around here and i took both of my kids out last year and the swarms of people we where following was quite reasurring, i dont know if this was the same around the country i hope not but it was looking bleak there for a while, now the shops are selling much better costumes and there are dedicated party shops we can buy things a little easier although i must confess about 80% of what we buy comes form the US as we just cant buy it here, a clear example is storm door closers for the coffin, anyway ill wrap up this essay now by thanking you for your comments and have a happy halloween


----------

